

Ask HN: Please review my demo video for group photosharing (the anti-COLOR.com) - kunle
http://flicsy.posterous.com/flicsy-demo

======
pedalpete
Seeing as you're a photo sharing site, I'd recommend using photos rather than
drawings to get the point across.

You show a map of cuba, a bunch of smily faces, a bunch of cameras, and then
the numbers for your math of 5000+ photos.

That could be done much better with a photo of cuba, photos of the friends,
photos of the friends taking pictures together (or photos of a bunch of
friends together), groups of photos in a disorganized mess.

I wouldn't bring up other photosharing sites. you're a photo sharing site.
What makes you so special compared to the others. What photo sharing site
causes you to pay?

I'd get rid of the slide about other photosharing sites, usb, or email. I
don't think you need to say 'here are your options, we're better'. You can
probably get away with just saying 'we're the best way to get all your photos
in one place'.

You can also get rid of the 'that's why we created flicsy bit' it doesn't
really add anything to your video.

when you get into describing your product and how it works, you've started
using photos (good), but you've got horrible looking power-point arrows and
labels. You should be able to get the point across without the labels and
arrows. Either doing a bit of stop-action animation of moving the pictures, or
something like that.

The slides aren't on screen long enough for the viewer to read the labels
anyway.

On the 'One big shared album' screen, show me a screenshot. that is what you
are actually selling. Show what that 'one big shared album' looks like, as
that is possibly a conceptual piece that viewers won't relate to. Is it just a
folder somewhere? Is it in album format with a bunch of photos on a page? Is
it just one photo on each page that I can scroll through? etc. etc. Show IT!

You could probably break up your 'from there' into multiple slides for
favorites, fb/flickr, download and photobooks. Again, show images.

Then you say 'so the next time'... don't use drawings, go for images. Those
things should be really easy to display in an image.

hope that helps. I'm building a demo video for my newest project right now, so
I'm at a similar stage as you and have been thinking about this a lot lately.

Not sure what you're using for your editing, but I've just started using
iMovie, and am going to use some "Ken Burns" effects on photos for zooming in
and out of an image to highlight areas. Thought that might be useful for you.

